# Ruff Tough Kennels



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone use these, seen them etc... thinking about getting the Large model for my dog to use in the back of my truck.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well... 47 views and no replys someone out there must be thinking about them too...


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Got it on order... should be here Monday.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Should be here today, will take some pics if I get a chance and throw them up here.


----------



## B-Remi (Feb 2, 2010)

Keep us posted! Thinking about getting the large myself. thanks


----------

